

Self-learning - jcap49
http://www.johncapecelatro.com/post/34644958191/self-learning

======
gbeeson
Great write down with lots of good ideas. I too use a notebook to jot down
whatever enters my mind. Tried evernote for the same purpose but it didn't
stick as well as pen and paper. I also include trying new and different things
that are outside my norm; that takes some serious effort sometimes.

~~~
jcap49
Thanks! There's something much more visceral/real about a pen/paper than
something like Evernote.

As for including things outside your norm - totally agree that it takes some
serious effort. But in a world where we look at our phones more than our
surroundings (sometimes), it's that kind of effort that makes things much more
enjoyable and helps you focus too.

